# Considering the Traditional Shave Path - Advice Please



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Not only has DW helped me love my detailing even more (and has led to me training people :thumb........but after reading (not all of it!) Ross's 'Consistently Getting Good Shaves' thread it's introduced me to consider traditional shaving with a 'safety razor'. Whilst I've always thought I've got sensitive skin I can see from finding various online shaving supplies retailers this could be down to using 'modern' Cartridge type razors!

So, a simply question I know, but will I really appreciate going to this traditional type of shaving?

If I'm in a rush can I just use the brush and the shave cream with a 'modern' cartridge razor and still get the benefit of the cream? (I presume so!)...

With the creams, do they come with a mixing tray? I presume you don't want to dip then mix your shaving brush in the tub of cream itself? I can't tell looking at the shaving cream packs if they come with something to mix the cream in?

OK that'll do for now.....thanks in advance for any advice! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll watch this with interest, 

Can I also ask if you don mind op. Are they still as safe to use ie no cutting! Then my normal fusion razor?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You will need either a mixing/shaving Bowl to mix your cream in. You can use a a cheap small shallow bowl... cant remember the ones you use in backing....:wall:

There cheap.

However if you have a shaving soap in its bowl you mix in that.

You can use the creams with cartridge razors.
You could also use shaving oils if only mild stubble, you can use the oils and shaving cream or soap.

The safety razor can cut you as even the cartridge one can, however the safety part of the title is that the blade is angled already to the optimum shaving angle, unlike a cut throat razor.

There is still a learning Curve so do expect some nicks starting out and the odd one, styptic's are made in abundance.....

Razor blades are cheap, 10p a blade double sided double edged 4 shaves from one blade and so cheap you can try loads of different manufacturers to see what you like best or what likes your face best.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

do it!!

i had same problem and could only shave twice a week due to irratation.

ok it takes me slighlty longer to shave now with the safety razor but its much nicer and actually look forward to it!

personally i dint like creams and have settled on the mitchells wool fat helps with the sensitive skin, not only that you can face lather it to save alittle time and hassle of having to use a bowl. i do also use an oil underneath for a little extra protection (think of it like a snowfoam)

favourite blades are the gilette sharp edge (yellow pack) have just bought 100 of these after trying a couple others and not liking them. 

oh and get a decent brush as this will make a big differnce to the lather and how quickly you make it !


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly a Nice Badger ...Badger... Badger... Brush is very Nice....:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get yourself a Gillette Red tip Super speed razor if you can find one,I have had mine for months now and I use it 99% of the time because its so good.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I was worried about the time factor when I started wet shaving. If I'm in a hurry I have a stick of tabac that I rub on. I soak my brush while I'm in the shower so I can get out with face still wet, rub on the soap stick, and then a single pass. Takes me somewhere less than 10 minutes.

Can't speak to the sensitive skin but haven't had any problems. Also there's something soothing when you have time about mixing a nice warm lather and brushing it on your face. I have a dirty bird hand thrown scuttle that keeps the lather nice and warm when I use it.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Have a look at mantic59's channel on youtube.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

I would defo defo advise you to switch to a traditional safety (double edge) razor wet shave.
Even if you just switched to a proper shaving soap/cream and just a brush, you would benifit greatly.
You can get cheap brushes from Asda (wilkinsons sword) and also shaving cream. 
The key is to thoroughly wet your face and allow the water to soak the whiskers so they soften. Then even without a bowl, soak the brush with hot water and put a small amount of cream onto the tip of it. Lather this onto your face where the lather will generate and lift the whiskers and keep the face well lubricated. This will give a good base to shave from.. sfter you could go it with a naff cartridge razor or a safety.
The diff between cartridge and safety is that cartidge razors are almost designed to work best when pressing on relatively hard onto your skin and gowing as close as poss with one stroke.
The double edge razor is designed with gentleness in mind and no pressure. Also designed to progressively get closer with each stroke.

I used to have the worst shaves ever with cuts and shaving rash all over neck whilst trying to get a close shave. Bought a merkur futur razor and cheap brush and geo f trumpers shaving cream and never looked back. Awesome smooth shaves and plus the girl friend says it looks "cool and sexy". You can't go wrong.

I would defo recommend the merkur futur and the merkur vision (which is even better) and the geo f trumper rose shaving cream (not the soap) or loccitane en province cade shaving soap (best I've ever used (again not the cream, which is good but have to use massive amounts).

Good luck with whatever you decide to use.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Ps, even if you don't get a brush or a razor. Just get rid of aerosol gels or creams. They dry skin and aren't lubricating. A cream lathered with hand is better.
Oh and get yourself a styptic pencil. Hhelps stop nicks bleeding.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

@ Davemm, have you ever tried the gillete 7 o clock super platinums? I have tried loads, from merkurs own (expensive) to boots and asda own brand (cheap) and the 7s beat anything else.
It almost feels like there is no blade in the razor and yet the hair just dissappears after the stroke. Lol
Pm me your details and will send you some to try.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Deffo try the old fashioned twin blade. And ditch the aerosol. I shave after my evening shower. Badger and blade is a good forum to try. I even have a cut throat razor, but I only use it on the neck and cheeks.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

+1 on Mantic59 on youtube - lots of great videos. Should be able to find stuff as most of the stuff I have comes from London (originally) and the rest from Europe.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

LaugarShabz said:


> @ Davemm, have you ever tried the gillete 7 o clock super platinums? I have tried loads, from merkurs own (expensive) to boots and asda own brand (cheap) and the 7s beat anything else.
> It almost feels like there is no blade in the razor and yet the hair just dissappears after the stroke. Lol
> Pm me your details and will send you some to try.


I havent no, i have just bought 100 of the yellows so will take a while to work through those. The yellows are lovely and sharp and cut very well, so would be very impressed if i can find a blade that cuts better but is still forgiving (never been cut by a gilette yellow)


----------

